# Various Outdoor Critters To See and Discuss



## RadishRose (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Kaila (Oct 2, 2019)

It's fun to see these pictures.  I never thought of a snail as being a fast way to travel  
though I have seen them moving across damp grass toward a flower bed, to do some munching and snacking in the evening, and they didn't move as slowly as I had expected!

Especially knowing that old expression, " ...moving along at a snail's pace … "  
Which sounds a bit like myself. 

I like that praying mantis, which seems to be dancing, atop the lovely shell.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 2, 2019)

Snails are interesting but still slimey and they eat my hostas.  They are cute though. 

What about butterflies and the distance these lightweights can travel while migrating. On average the Monarch Butterfly travels 50 to 100 miles a day. 
The longest recorded mileage in a day was 265 miles. I find it amazing that some butterflies fly all the way down to the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Snails are interesting but still slimey and they eat my hostas.  They are cute though.
> 
> What about butterflies and the distance these lightweights can travel while migrating. On average the Monarch Butterfly travels 50 to 100 miles a day.
> The longest recorded mileage in a day was 265 miles. I find it amazing that some butterflies fly all the way down to the Gulf of Mexico.
> ...


They are amazing!

Keesha, sink old jars or cans of beer around your plants, or even lay half full beer bottles down. They love beer and then they drown.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 3, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> They are amazing!
> 
> Keesha, sink old jars or cans of beer around your plants, or even lay half full beer bottles down. They love beer and then they drown.


You’re kidding. I’ll have to buy some beer as we don’t have any around. My husbands gonna think I started drinking but I’ll just show him the drunk butterflies. 

Thanks for the great tip. 
And I just realized I’ve been spelling your name wrong all this time. I used two D’s and there’s only one.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2019)

This is a member of the family of hedgehogs who visit my garden every night just after dark . I put  3 dishes of fresh  water out for them  every  day, ( in fact I've just done it a few minutes ago)  and once a week at this time of year  we put  a couple  of handfuls of meal worms to help them fatten up ready for hibernation...


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2019)

Keesha said:


> You’re kidding. I’ll have to buy some beer as we don’t have any around. My husbands gonna think I started drinking but I’ll just show him the drunk butterflies.
> 
> Thanks for the great tip.
> And I just realized I’ve been spelling your name wrong all this time. I used two D’s and there’s only one.


Hahaha, I noticed he double D but I don't care! I meant drown the snails, not the butterflies.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> This is a member of the family of hedgehogs who visit my garden every night just after dark . I put  3 dishes of fresh  water out for them  every  day, ( in fact I've just done it a few minutes ago)  and once a week at this time of year  we put  a couple  of handfuls of meal worms to help them fatten up ready for hibernation...


Oh, they are the cutest little things! So glad you care for them, Holly.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Oct 3, 2019)

RadishRose said:


>


This is the cutest thing ever. 
When I was younger we used to go interior camping in Algonquin Park. That’s where you canoe from lake to lake and then portage on land occasionally. 

There’s a lake called Otter Lake and it is filled with lake otters and I actually got to swim and play with them. They are the most playful water creatures ever. I’ve never had so much fun playing with wild animals ever. Well.... 

Cuteness at its best. 

That hedgehog thing is adorable holly. 
It’s looks like a hedgehog. I wish we had them around here but my girls would just chase them away.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 3, 2019)

Bushed butterfly!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 3, 2019)

Pass the salt!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2019)

Would you like some butter, too?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 3, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Keesha, sink old jars or cans of beer around your plants, or even lay half full beer bottles down. They love beer and then they drown.



They like it cheap and old and stale, so no need to buy them any good brand!  
Sometimes people find it works better if you pour a little into shallow dishes that they climb into easily.  You don't want to be unkind, by having them smell it and have it out of easy reach for them. 

Don't  worry about those travelers on them, either, in the above photo's . They will quickly jump off, before the snails go swimming!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 3, 2019)

I just read that advice again, from RadishRose.
It said to sink them into the dirt. OH, that would be how they could get in.  What a good idea.


----------



## Pecos (Oct 3, 2019)

Kaila said:


> I just read that advice again, from RadishRose.
> It said to sink them into the dirt. OH, that would be how they could get in.  What a good idea.



I never found them to be that fussy. They have no problem climbing over the side of a cheap can or dish which you can then trash with ease. Around here we get a lot of them and they will fill a dish fairly guickly.
But there are other creatures around who will try to beat them to the beer. I had a drunk turtle on my patio one morning.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 3, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Would you like some butter, too?


Yep.....thank yee! ....I'll have sum of that beer yer passin' round, too!

@drifter


----------



## Keesha (Oct 3, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> They are amazing!
> 
> Keesha, sink old jars or cans of beer around your plants, or even lay half full beer bottles down. They love beer and then they drown.


For snugs and snails that become pests I use diatomaceous earth. It’s made from fossils and cuts like glass so their bellies get cut and they die. 
If you put it at the bottom of the plant it stops the slugs & snails from climbing up it in the first place.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 3, 2019)

That does work fine too, Keesha, though I would personally only use it in a protective ring around special plants, and not spread it around too much,
 because it also harms other soft-bodied creatures, including some that are mainly beneficial like earthworms, and some caterpillars who become beautiful flying pollinators, when they go into butterfly stages.

I am only adding this, for ideas to think about, not saying anyone shouldn't use it.  It definitely is better than many options.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 3, 2019)

Kaila said:


> That does work fine too, Keesha, though I would personally only use it in a protective ring around special plants, and not spread it around too much,
> because it also harms other soft-bodied creatures, including some that are mainly beneficial like earthworms, and some caterpillars who become beautiful flying pollinators, when they go into butterfly stages.
> 
> I am only adding this, for ideas to think about, not saying anyone shouldn't use it.  It definitely is better than many options.



 Yes you are right. Even while I was writing that it didn’t quit sit right with me. I’d rather them drown in beer than slice them open. It’s rather barbaric actually. I shall use something different. I truly dislike killing anything. 

I’m so glad you joined this site.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 3, 2019)

Thank you for that nice comment, on the end there, Keesha. 

If you want to, you might also try something very rough, to form a circle around your special hosta's.
Like very rough sandpaper maybe, or other rough surface, that slugs and snails do not like to crawl their bodies across.
It deters them, but no other harm.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> Yep.....thank yee!
> View attachment 77569


Hurry, call @drifter to see that!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Oct 3, 2019)

RadishRose said:


>



YES-S-S-S! I knew I’d find those nuts.


----------



## drifter (Oct 3, 2019)

RadishRose said:


>


What a shot! Love it.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 4, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> This is a member of the family of hedgehogs who visit my garden every night just after dark . I put  3 dishes of fresh  water out for them  every  day, ( in fact I've just done it a few minutes ago)  and once a week at this time of year  we put  a couple  of handfuls of meal worms to help them fatten up ready for hibernation...



That is so kewl @hollydolly ... My Son and Daughter in Law have one as a pet and are supposed to be getting another one...


A creature that I never saw before the other day, and didn't know they existed...Is a Stick Bug...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 4, 2019)

WheelBug.....Caution should be taken around this bug as it does bite. Its bite hurts worse than a bee sting and can take months to heal. Bites are usually localized without any serious effects. Orchard workers are sometimes bitten when the bugs are shaken from trees during collection and land down shirt collars or exposed skin areas.

These bugs should be avoided; if you feel you must handle them, they should be handled with caution. Don't be too scared of wheel bugs, they move and fly slowly, and they are not going to jump out and attack you. They will only bite if they are threatened or cornered. Avoid them and they will avoid you. Remember, they eat other bugs and are considered to be very beneficial to humans.


----------



## TravelinMan (Oct 4, 2019)

This one has deceptive markings that make it appear to have a second larger pair of eyes!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> That is so kewl @hollydolly ... My Son and Daughter in Law have one as a pet and are supposed to be getting another one...
> 
> 
> A creature that I never saw before the other day, and didn't know they existed...Is a Stick Bug...
> ...


Oh, I haven't seen one of these for years and years! So cool.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Bob1950 (Oct 6, 2019)

*Roadrunner*.  We have many of them on our lot.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 77592
> WheelBug.....Caution should be taken around this bug as it does bite. Its bite hurts worse than a bee sting and can take months to heal. Bites are usually localized without any serious effects. Orchard workers are sometimes bitten when the bugs are shaken from trees during collection and land down shirt collars or exposed skin areas.
> 
> These bugs should be avoided; if you feel you must handle them, they should be handled with caution. Don't be too scared of wheel bugs, they move and fly slowly, and they are not going to jump out and attack you. They will only bite if they are threatened or cornered. Avoid them and they will avoid you. Remember, they eat other bugs and are considered to be very beneficial to humans.


This is a new one for me!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Oct 6, 2019)

Those are the happiest lions I’ve ever seen


----------



## Kaila (Oct 6, 2019)

I love seeing that stickbug, above, mike4lori...  

and those friends and relatives, dancing at your family gathering, Radishrose.  
(The ones with the striped tails, I mean, not those other wonderful neighbors of yours, that Keesha commented on.

Bob1950, I like seeing that roadrunner too!  And no need for any other insect controls for any special plants or garden of yours!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2019)

I still like that Stick Bug, mike4lori posted.  Fascinating insect!

And I still love that moth, pictured above,  with 2 sets of eyes.

I still do not like that wheel bug, and  I'd rather not meet one. 

Today I saw 2 bright Blue Jays, hopping along the leaves on the ground, and pecking away. It seemed like some weeds must have dropped seeds in that area, as they seemed to be enjoying themselves.
Very colorful and vivid.  Most birds plumage has become duller colors, now, as Winter approaches, but not those two.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 18, 2019)

Bob1950 said:


> *Roadrunner*.  We have many of them on our lot.
> 
> View attachment 77724



I'm in NM and we see them all the time, too.  I have at least one, a really big one, that hangs out near my big evergreen.  My dog gets very excited if he sees it.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 19, 2019)

Bob1950 said:


> *Roadrunner*.  We have many of them on our lot.
> 
> View attachment 77724


But does it go ‘beep beep?’


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 19, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> I'm in NM and we see them all the time, too.  I have at least one, a really big one, that hangs out near my big evergreen.  My dog gets very excited if he sees it.



I hear they grow them big in NM.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 19, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> I'm in NM and we see them all the time, too.  I have at least one, a really big one, that hangs out near my big evergreen.  My dog gets very excited if he sees it.


I've never seen a real one.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 19, 2019)

The Blue Footed Booby


----------



## Liberty (Oct 19, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> The Blue Footed Booby


That's their mating dance you got there.  Famous among birds for their "spoonin".


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 19, 2019)

Liberty said:


> That's their mating dance you got there.  Famous among birds for their "spoonin".


wow, I didn't know; thx!


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 19, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Snails are interesting but still slimey and they eat my hostas.  They are cute though.
> 
> What about butterflies and the distance these lightweights can travel while migrating. On average the Monarch Butterfly travels 50 to 100 miles a day.
> The longest recorded mileage in a day was 265 miles. I find it amazing that some butterflies fly all the way down to the Gulf of Mexico.
> ...


They travel from Canada to Mexico and return.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 19, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> wow, I didn't know; thx!


Yeah, and those females really prefer "those hot blue footed males"...the Galapagos Island has a high concentration of them, they are very interesting birds:

*There’s a logic behind the blue feet*
Scientists have discovered that the blue color of the booby’s feet is the result of carotenoid pigments obtained from its fish diet. These carotenoids have an antioxidant effect and are thought to stimulate the bird’s immune function. The blue pigmentation is therefore a reliable indication of the bird’s overall health, namely its immunological state and level of nourishment. This is a good explanation for why females are attracted by the blue coloration. In fact, it’s highly likely that the female’s preference for blue feet has evolved the species to its current state of especially bright blue feet!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 19, 2019)

Not a very cute critter, but this was three years ago on the other side of my backyard fence. He was getting so big they had to remove him to our local zoo alligator display.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 19, 2019)

@RadishRose 
That is a fascinating species!  Thanks for introducing it to some of us, or reminding others of it!

@Liberty 
Thank you for all of that very interesting info on those blue-footed birds!

@Pappy 
Be very careful not to get too big, yourself or wife, so as not to meet with the same fate as your past neighbor, you pictured there!

You don't want to be forced to relocate to their new location, because......
well, you know why........

they have no internet access there!


----------



## Liberty (Oct 19, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Not a very cute critter, but this was three years ago on the other side of my backyard fence. He was getting so big they had to remove him to our local zoo alligator display.
> 
> View attachment 78448


Hey Pappy...hope you don't own a little white fluffy dog do you?  Watch for a poster in your neighborhood maybe  "missing dog"...lol.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 19, 2019)

Pappy said:


> three years ago on the other side of my backyard fence



Looks friendly enough and quiet enough to me.
And....
"Good fences make good neighbors... "


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 17, 2019)

*Hawk- Moth or, Life Without The Internet*





(Subfamily: Sphinginae (Sphinginae)

A long time ago, on a bright sunny day, before home PC's and smart phones, I saw this creature drawing nectar from my tall phlox in the garden. At first I thought hummingbird, but way too small.

I had to run in the house, grab my 35mm which thankfully had film in it, ran back out and got a few shots. Luckily, it was still there.

Off to the nearby Fotomat to drop off the film for developing. Picked up the prints the next day.

Then, off to the library to look at pictures of critters found in flower gardens and was dumbstruck to learn it was a moth! In daylight. With a long proboscis.

I never noticed one again.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> dumbstruck to learn it was a moth! In daylight.



I have seen these, occasionally.  Thank you for the reminder and the wonderful post, and amazing photo!

I had noticed them by their flight pattern, and their size, color and shape is a bit unique, appearing to be a cross between a hummingbird and a large moth, but of course, there's no such thing. 
 It's one or the other, not bird and insect.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> A long time ago, on a bright sunny day, before home PC's and smart phones,



I also enjoyed the entertaining ways , you told your personal tale, about that wild life encounter you had, long ago, and only once.  A special experience to have had, and to remember, and to share.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 17, 2019)

Kaila said:


> and amazing photo!


Thank you for your kind post Kaila, but that isn't a photo I took....it was copied from the Net.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2019)

Oops, my mistake.  I felt some doubt just after I chose that word, but left it in.  

The picture is good to have with your story, anyway.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2019)

I actually loved the story, even if it had not been your actual experience.
  It's nice and well written, even if fiction, too.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 17, 2019)

Kaila said:


> I actually loved the story, even if it had not been your actual experience.
> It's nice and well written, even if fiction, too.


Oh, it's all true. I just needed a pic since I threw the ones I took away.
Thank you again Kaila, you're a very nice person!


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2019)

*Sweet baby otters*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2019)

@Pink Biz 
Those are adorable!  Thanks for posting the picture.
 They look surprisingly fuzzy and soft.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2019)

Kaila said:


> @Pink Biz
> Those are adorable!  Thanks for posting the picture.
> They look surprisingly fuzzy and soft.


*I want at least one of them as a pet, lol!*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2019)

Pink Biz said:


> I want at least one of them as a pet, lol!



If you are an otter, they might let you adopt one or two!  

(I am not sure you are an otter, because I don't think there are any Pink ones!    )

Right now, I am wishing I was an otter, so I could apply too!  

Though we don't even know they are orphans, we just want them!  lol
I can't believe how cute they are.  And how furry.  
I'd have expected them to be smoother.  They must live on both land and in water.  Wonderful and funny swimmers, they are!

One thing I love about wild ducks, is that they live on water, land or in the air!  They actually fly very well, despite their large and chunky bodies.  Their wings are so large, and the heavy adult wild ducks, easily lift themselves aloft, from floating on the water, or from walking on land.


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 18, 2019)

Pink Biz said:


> *I want at least one of them as a pet, lol!*


Well, I'll have these puppies ready for Christmas if the otter deal falls through.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> if the otter deal falls through



NO, thank you!  

So nice of you to offer, though.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 14, 2020)

a leopard fishing (terrifying)


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2020)

Isn't that amazing, that the birds landing and taking off, are not bothered by those prickers on that pricker bush shrub!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2020)

There are many interesting facts, and fun posts, about Lizards, that any of you might enjoy like I have,
on this other recent thread:

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/never-thought-id-hear-this-weather-report.45963/


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 19, 2020)

Kaila said:


> There are many interesting facts, and fun posts, about Lizards, that any of you might enjoy like I have,


I remember that thread. It was hilarious and I just now enjoyed it again, thanks!


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 25, 2020)

RadishRose said:


>


I can't see anything.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 26, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I can't see anything.


Sorry, my pc blocked the site as a security issue.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 27, 2020)

The picture of the goat with the huge curling horns,  @RadishRose   and  @Ruthanne   ?

I see it fine on mine.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 27, 2020)

I think it depends on how your brower's settings are set.


----------



## win231 (Mar 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Those are the happiest lions I’ve ever seen


I bet I know why.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 27, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Well, I'll have these puppies ready for Christmas if the otter deal falls through.
> 
> View attachment 85163


Aren't these rodents?


----------



## win231 (Mar 27, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Aren't these rodents?


Opossums are marsupials.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 27, 2020)

win231 said:


> Opossums are marsupials.


So these are baby opossums?  They sure don't look like puppies.


----------



## win231 (Mar 27, 2020)

Pepper said:


> So these are baby opossums?  They sure don't look like puppies.


Yes.  They're cute.  And they're really fascinating.  I read up on them when I saw one in my yard.
They are unable to store fat, so they have to eat constantly.
They are immune to Rabies and snake venom.  It's believed that it's due to their lower body temperature.
I feed 3 of them.  They visit me a couple of nights a week.  They'll eat anything.  They really love Hazelnuts.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 27, 2020)

@Keesha 
I Love to make you laugh!


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 28, 2020)

As for Monarch butterflies consider all the high tech that planes use to guide them to their long destinations knowing the same capability is born in to a worm that becomes a butterfly. From Canada to Mexico every year.


----------



## RadishRose (May 14, 2020)




----------



## squatting dog (May 14, 2020)

I'm still feeding my boy Buzz. (the injured Buzzard who stayed in our shed while we nursed him). He sit's in a tree down in the field and when we walk the dogs, he fly's along just above the wife.   About the only problem I have feeding him is he has now brought all his relatives, and I'm not so sure I like the way they look at me when I'm bringing beef and pork bones down to them. I swear I saw a couple staring at me and licking their lips.


----------



## Nate007 (May 14, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

When we were kids, dad would pick these off the porch and set them in our hands and we'd let them crawl on us. They never bit us or did any harm but, it's been so long since I last saw one that I'm not sure I could tell anymore.


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

We used to let these crawl all over us. If we saw them in the house we wouldn't kill them cuz we enjoyed having them around. I still have a hard time killing them. I will gather them up and set them back outside.


----------



## win231 (May 14, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Those are the happiest lions I’ve ever seen


Of course they're happy.  He was plonking her.


----------



## Keesha (May 14, 2020)

win231 said:


> Of course they're happy.  He was plonking her.


To me it appears to be an after mating thing.
He’s sitting back watching her with admiration and pride and she’s got that after %#+* look.
At least, that’s what I see. ☺


----------



## win231 (May 14, 2020)

Keesha said:


> To me it appears to be an after mating thing.
> He’s sitting back watching her with admiration and pride and she’s got that after %#+* look.
> At least, that’s what I see. ☺


"Plonking" is mating.  (I learned that word from Tom Selleck in a movie).


----------



## Keesha (May 14, 2020)

win231 said:


> "Plonking" is mating.  (I learned that word from Tom Selleck in a movie).


Yes. I understood that part.


----------



## drifter (May 15, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (May 15, 2020)

An everyday occurrence at my old house ....   so sweet


----------



## Pappy (May 15, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> We used to let these crawl all over us. If we saw them in the house we wouldn't kill them cuz we enjoyed having them around. I still have a hard time killing them. I will gather them up and set them back outside.
> 
> View attachment 104500



Okay, I give up. What the heck is this thing? Being in Florida, I thought I knew most all kinds of bugs.


----------



## RadishRose (May 15, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> We used to let these crawl all over us. If we saw them in the house we wouldn't kill them cuz we enjoyed having them around. I still have a hard time killing them. I will gather them up and set them back outside.
> 
> View attachment 104500


What is it?


----------



## RadishRose (May 15, 2020)

Just stopping by to say hi and please don't eat me.


----------



## RadishRose (May 15, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 15, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Okay, I give up. What the heck is this thing? Being in Florida, I thought I knew most all kinds of bugs.


It's a rolly polly aka pill bug.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 17, 2020)

*Not a great pic, but this is my buddy Skippy the Squirrel. He visits often, and gives me the stink eye through my window of I do not put out his peanuts.  He ran after I took this picture, so I could not take more. Will do so and add more.  

Yes, I know, when you start naming the squirrels, you have been isolated too long.

*


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2020)

If he's a friend of yours,  @Marie5656 
we will not make fun of him or criticize.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 17, 2020)

Kaila said:


> If he's a friend of yours,  @Marie5656
> we will not make fun of him or criticize.


Well, thanks, from both Skippy and myself.    🐿


----------



## Marie5656 (May 19, 2020)

I am watching Skippy the squirrel out on my deck. Very often I see him and his friends sitting there wagging thier tails a mile a minute.  Wonder why they d that?  I used to own a chinchilla..who is related somehow. When chins wag thier tails it is a sign of being comfortable and contented.


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2020)

HI, Marie....and Skippy too, of course!    

And now, he's brought all _his_ friends to meet _you!  

I think I had read that squirrels communicate with each other, with their tails movements._


----------



## RadishRose (May 29, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 22, 2020)

A unique Seahorse


----------



## Treacle (Jun 22, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> This is a member of the family of hedgehogs who visit my garden every night just after dark . I put  3 dishes of fresh  water out for them  every  day, ( in fact I've just done it a few minutes ago)  and once a week at this time of year  we put  a couple  of handfuls of meal worms to help them fatten up ready for hibernation...


Fantastic picture. I put a few in


hollydolly said:


> This is a member of the family of hedgehogs who visit my garden every night just after dark . I put  3 dishes of fresh  water out for them  every  day, ( in fact I've just done it a few minutes ago)  and once a week at this time of year  we put  a couple  of handfuls of meal worms to help them fatten up ready for hibernation...


That is so beautiful. Had pictures of Hedgehogs coming into the garden years back. One was 'albino' type? Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous. What use to make me laugh is the way they run, it was as if they were pulling up their trouser. They are fast runners.  ☺


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (Jul 1, 2020)

Saw this one just outside of our windows at work one day.  That's unusual for opossums so I was hoping it wasn't having issues.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 5, 2020)

Good people at work


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (Jul 7, 2020)

Saw a bear on July 4th on the highway that goes around Lake Tahoe.  We were very surprised to see one on the road on such a busy weekend.


----------



## Bob1950 (Jul 7, 2020)

On Hwy close to my house


----------



## Kaila (Jul 7, 2020)

@asp3 
Shouldn't he have gone to a section that had a sign for Bear Crossing?  

Like the deer and the moose do?  Not sure what age they learn to read, but that bear surely looks old enough.  

@Bob1950 
That person doesn't really look like they have the expertise that could be needed if that sleepy goliath becomes fully alert!
I dont think the "leash" would help too much.  

Thanks , both, for the great pictures!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2020)

Eclectic by odile laresche artiste peintre animalier


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Jul 14, 2020)

Bunnies are a biggie in my backyard. Sometimes two at a time.


----------



## Bob1950 (Jul 15, 2020)

Under my window


----------



## Keesha (Jul 19, 2020)

This is a sea snail ( slug ) called a leaf sheep . Cute or what??   You can’t make this stuff up.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 21, 2020)

It's sad that these monkeys are hungry now that tourism has dried up d/t Covid19.

 The city has captured many and sterilized them like they did 3 years ago. These creatures are a big tourist attraction and over the years have become dependent on tourists for their food.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 21, 2020)

Grasshoppers are back, but not as bad as 2012!!
.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 21, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Grasshoppers are back, but not as bad as 2012!!
> .


Hide yourselves, omg!!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 21, 2020)

Keesha said:


> This is a sea snail ( slug ) called a leaf sheep . Cute or what??   You can’t make this stuff up.
> View attachment 114211


These are amazingly cute. Just like sheep or even cows.


----------



## Bob1950 (Jul 22, 2020)

Grasshoppers are good for fishing!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 22, 2020)

Bob1950 said:


> Grasshoppers are good for fishing!


Unless you’re a grasshopper.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 23, 2020)

Bob1950 said:


> Grasshoppers are good for fishing!


Yes, we have used them with success..Also easy to catch!!
.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Kayelle (Aug 3, 2020)

RadishRose, I'm confused. I thought that was a horse, but now I'm not so sure after looking at it more. The nose and mouth don't look like any horse I've ever seen. Maybe a toothless horse without dentures and a great hairdo.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 3, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> RadishRose, I'm confused. I thought that was a horse, but now I'm not so sure after looking at it more. The nose and mouth don't look like any horse I've ever seen. Maybe a toothless horse without dentures and a great hairdo.


Sorry Kayelle, I am not very familiar with horses. I didn't create this image myself so I cannot help your confusion with the animal's teeth, or lack of lol.

The wig is the type worn in Britain by judges. That much I do know.


----------



## Barbiegirl (Aug 9, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> RadishRose, I'm confused. I thought that was a horse, but now I'm not so sure after looking at it more. The nose and mouth don't look like any horse I've ever seen. Maybe a toothless horse without dentures and a great hairdo.



Might be an Arabian. They tend to have a more narrow, elongated muzzle.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2020)

Barbiegirl said:


> Might be an Arabian. They tend to have a more narrow, elongated muzzle.


Aha!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 27, 2020)

Beautiful nicobar pigeon


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 27, 2020)

Alligator Snapping Turtle these creatures can weigh up to 90 kg or 200 pounds....some Turtle


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 12, 2020)

hollydolly said:


>


That's so cute I love otters.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 22, 2020)

Red Fox, mugging for the camera!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 26, 2020)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/774124925109559/


----------

